# Wolfe Rub Citrus Tenderloin



## LarryWolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

I rubbed down two fresh pork tenderloins with a heavy dose of Wolfe Rub Citrus and wrapped tight in a zip loc bag for about 3 hours to marinade.  Then I grilled direct @ 400* on a raised grated on the Junior for 10 minutes per side until the internal temp reached 140*, then I tented with foil for 10 minutes before slicing.  I thought the flavor was incredible (nice citrus flavor but not overpowering, slight bit of heat), but my family did not seem to taste the citrus flavor or heat.  They hate me!  LOL


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2007)

Looks great Larry! Wish I had some WRC to try!    :twisted:


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 11, 2007)

What's this Wolfe Rub Citrus I've been hearing so much about?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> What's this Wolfe Rub Citrus I've been hearing so much about?



Obviously when I asked for people to e-mail if they wanted to sample it, you and Nick failed to respond!   :roll: 

You two will be on the top of the list for the next batch.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks awesome dude!!!


----------



## bknox (Sep 11, 2007)

That looks excellent Larry!


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Sep 11, 2007)

Tenderloin! Tenderloin! Tenderloin!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Looked great Lawrence  
Do some more tweaking and get the next batch out! What's the hold up?? :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 11, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":2ib9s07w]What's this Wolfe Rub Citrus I've been hearing so much about?



Obviously when I asked for people to e-mail if they wanted to sample it, you and Nick failed to respond!   :roll: 

You two will be on the top of the list for the next batch.[/quote:2ib9s07w]

I don't think so.


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 11, 2007)

Loin looks great Larry.  I gotta try one of those soon.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Sep 12, 2007)

That looks damm fine Larry, Whats the yellow stuff & did you make the bread?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> That looks damm fine Larry, Whats the yellow stuff & did you make the bread?



Thanks JB!  The yellow stuff is Brocoli and Cheese, Rice A Roni.  The bread was corn bread twists that my wife made. Not sure if they were home made or out of a can, but they tasted good!


----------



## john a (Sep 12, 2007)

Looks damned good to me Larry, no matter what your family thinks.


----------

